# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  مسـآحتي .~؛ لطلب التواقيع ~

## أموله

هلأإ  :embarrest: 
كيفكم ؟.,, 

حبيت اسويي مساحه لطلب التواقيع .. منها انمي مهاراتي .. ومنها تستفيدو نشالله
. انتاج من انتاجاتي بسيط وناعم







الشروط ..
1- ان تصل مشاركاتك 50 ,, 
2- ان يكون بين كل طلب توقيع وتوقيع شهر
3- ان لايكون الطلب التوقيع لمنتدى اآخر ,, 

,, تحيه  :embarrest:

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

حلو .,

بس المسح يبي له من فوق ويطلع غير شكل :kidding: 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وان شاء الله من الاحسن الى الاحسن ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## ward roza <3

ابغا توقيع خيتووو اموووله


اولا مشاركاتي فوووووق الخمسين 

واني ابغاه للمنتدى 

واني توني اطلب من عندش

----------


## انوار الضحى

مشكوووورة امووله

----------


## أموله

هلا .. تسلموون كلكم ...~!
حب آل محمد
بس انتي جيبي الصوره .. 
ومايكون خاطركـ الآ طيب

----------


## انوار الضحى

انا بعد اول مررررررة اطلب توقيع 

بس انا هل المررة ابغي توقيع 

اذا تقدرين 
اذا ماتقدرين عادي 
تحياتي

----------


## انوار الضحى

اذا بتسويلي توقيع ابغي هذي
الصورة

----------


## أموله

ولل !! صغيره عأد بدور كبيره ومايكون خاطرك الا طيب

----------


## انوار الضحى

مشكوووووووورة اموووله

----------


## أموله

ـأسفه غنأتي الصصوره قديمه ومالقيتهاا !؟ 
يالليت تجيبي صوره ثأنيه  ..~!
اوو تبحثي هون ^(^ ....هون

http://images.google.com.sa/images?hl=ar&um=1&sa=1&q=آشلي+سمبسون&btnG=بحث!&aq=  f&oq=&start=0

في صور غير ذول حقها ^_^
 

،،، وتجيبي الصوره الي تناسبك

----------


## انوار الضحى

ابغي هدي

----------


## أموله

هع هع وصل بالسلأأأمـه ..~!





او 


الصوره

----------


## ward roza <3

شوفي خيه اني ابغى صورة  التوقيع على اسمي يعني سفينة ومكتوب فيها اسماء اهل البيت ومكتوب عليها اسمي وكتوب عليها شبكة الناصرة

----------


## ward roza <3

هذي الصورة الي ابغاها

----------


## ward roza <3

اني خيه عندي صوؤة بس مكتوب فيها حديت وهذاهي :

----------


## انوار الضحى

مشكووووووووورة امووووووله
ما تقصري

----------


## أموله

عادي خيه مسحت الحديق
تفضلي 
انا سوت بحركه وثاني بدون ~!
وصوره رمزيه مادري ماحس فيه لأنه السفينه كبيره والاائمه سلام الله عليهم واجد فما اقدر احطهم بصوره


]

----------


## ward roza <3

خيتو الصورة الاولى ماطلعت ليش

----------


## ward roza <3

حلوين بس الثانية احلى

----------


## ward roza <3

خيه امووله شفت في بعض الردود ويوم بغيت احط التوقيع يقول :لايمكنك رفع صورة متحركة

فباخذ الثانية وياليت تسوي لي نفس الصورة بس ساكنة يعني في نجوم

----------


## أموله

هلّـأ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم |~
 :embarrest: 
لعلٍ أتيت ومازال في مسآحتك مكآن شاغر لي ..~
ولعله المساحة  كانت تنتظرني .. :amuse: 
.
.
.
انتظر الرد ..~

----------


## أموله

حيّاككّ
انتظرّ الصورهّ ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم 

هذي الصورة 
وحاولي تزيد اضاءتها ..:D
ومآشاء الله بآين أنك مصممة خوشش مايحتاي أوصيّ 
وقلت هـ المرة ماسوي اني اجدد نعنو 
بالانتظآر..~

----------


## أموله

هلّا واللهّ 
بصرأحهّ حسيتّ انيّ سويتهّ ابداعّ يعنيّ لأول ممرهّ اسويّ توقيعّ ابداعّ ..

تفضليّ

ـألصوره




التوقيع

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم  ..

بصرآحه تصميم رووعه 100%  ..

يعطيك العافيه  ..

وبالعافيه خيتو روح وريحان ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## أموله

هلّا < ستانست هع هعّ 
×_×,... اييّ حسيتّ كذّا لأنهّ اناّ رايقهّ < هع هع ليّ روقتّ يصيرّ حلوووو ~
حياكّ خيوووووووو!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*السسسلام عليكم|~
أموله ..!~
إبدآع مو طبيييييييييييييعي 
قميل بقوة بقوة 
تسلم الايادي غنآتو 
عجبني وآجد 
مشكورة ومآتقصصري يآ مبدعة "
موفقة يآرب*

----------


## ward roza <3

توقيع رائع وبالعافية عليش روح

----------


## أموله

حياك

----------


## أم علاوي 2

مرحبا امولة 
احم احم 
ممكن توقيع يعنى 
حلو ونعوم  وذوق ( تشرط بعد هههه
تحياتي

----------


## ward roza <3

بالتوفيق غناتي اوووله وبالتوفيق ام علاوي 2

----------


## أموله

ام علاوي الصوره لو سمحي!
حب آل محمد ، حياك

----------


## أموله

^...^... 
ام علاوي اذا مو شايفه صوره حددي 
اطفال بنات صور منوعه مثل بسكوت وكذا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الســـــــــــــــــــــلام 
تسلم اناملش خيتو اموله روعه التصاميم 
اذا تقدري ابغاش تسوي ليي توقيع 
ما بتشرط فيه ابغاه على ذوقش 
بس ابغى الي فيه تكون صوره بنت 
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------


## صمت الحزن

يسلمووووووو
 امووله
سلمت انامش
يجنووووو
انا بعد اذا في الي مجاال ابي توقيع من ايدك
الحلووه
اذافي مجال قولي الي عشان ارسل لك الصووره
وهيك
تحياتي
صمووته

----------


## أموله

الفراش الفاطمي 
اوك ان شاء الله احطه
صمت الحزن
جيب الصوره وان شاء الله اسويه

----------


## صمت الحزن

*هذي الصوره هي جاهزه وكل شي بس ابيك تحطي فيه اسمي فووق على جنب* 
*وابي سكرب فيه شعر أحمد الصانع اسم الشعر تصدق حيل انا تعبان* 
*وهذي الصور الرمزيه كتبي بعد عليه اسمي على جنب* 

*فهمتي شنو طالبه منك خيتوو اموله*
*اتمنى مااحد ياخد التوقيع مالي لاحد يسرقه*

----------


## أموله

هلأإ..!
مافهـ‘َـمت قصدكِ بسكربت شعر احمد الصانع!؟
يعني توقيع صوتي؟!..
ماعرف للتواقيع الصوتيه  اذا قصدك كذا..!
وضح لي اكثر قصدك..!‘َ

----------


## أموله

*[COLOR="rgb(154, 205, 50)"]الفراششش الفاطميَ..!
تفضلي..!
اذا ماعجبك قولي لي

[/COLOR]*

----------


## THE GAME

تسلم على االموضوععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## أموله

الله‘َ يسلمكِ..!

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تسلم اناملش امووله يجنن حددده
 بس اذا ماعليش امر خيتو 
 ماابغاه متحرك 
وابغى صوره رمزيه << اقرع ويتشرط  :toung: 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## أموله



----------


## صمت الحزن

اممممم
خلاص اموووله غنااتي
كنت اقصد توقيع صوتي
امممم
خلاص سويلي توقيع على ذوووقك
وانتي اختاري الصوره كمان
انتظرك 
تحياتي
صموووته

----------


## مضراوي

اختي صمت الحزن ..

المنتدى لايدعم خاصية التوقيع الصوتي ..!

يعطيك العافيه ,,

تحياتي ..

----------


## أموله

**
*اسفهّ ععلى التأخير* 
*بسسّ زحمة مدارس*
*.*
*.*

*اخت صمت* 
*تفضلي* 
 :cool:

----------


## صمت الحزن

فديت قلبك يسلموووووووووووووأموووولهيجنن حلويعطيك الف عافيهمشكور تعبتك معااايتحياتي

----------


## أموله

صموته حياك ربي

----------


## أموله

تم تجديد الموضوع وصرت اصمم احسن ب، 655464 مره

----------

